# Sports Betting Tips



## Orwell (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello fellow bettors,

This thread will cover various sports , providing not just singles but also doubles , trebles and accumulator bets. We're looking for a niche , for those details that the bookies maybe missed or those great odds , no matter the sport which will enhance the chances of winning.
There's no bragging and record showing , i'll just post some picks and if you guys like them...feel free to use them and contact me for any questions.
For daily picks check out and join our website www.sportsbetleader.com
For now...our focus in on the Australian Open and the NBA.

Tennis : Chardy to beat Kuznetsov odds of 1.61
Double bet: Verdasco to beat Sela and Kings to beat Lakers:  combined odds of 1.6


----------

